# Christmas 2008 World City Displays



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Christmas lights in Medellín taken from the Colombian forums.



alejoaoa said:


> De flickr!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Courtesy of Luciana











*Downtown Beirut* _(courtesy of impy20)_



























Source
courtesy of ahmad70


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just curious, how is Beruit doing after that thing with Israel and that one terrorist group? That city is beautiful and was making such a comeback...


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ I dont want to spoil the thread, right not it's better than ever, especially now from the financial crisis:
Lebanon is Immune to financial crisis and it is actually booming out of all
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28978472&postcount=294
Beirut Thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451636&page=14

More of Beirut


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting to see a big Christmas tree infront of the mosque. Very tolerant country 
And those little light trees dangling over the water in Medillin look cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## jaygold06 (Sep 2, 2007)

DFM..Dani said:


> very nice Christmas lights from the Philippines :drool:



Thank You... 
Nice Christmas Photos also in Medellin Colombia


----------



## EduardSA (Apr 28, 2008)

Cape Town- Adderley Street Festive Lights



Mo Rush said:


> Festive Lights: Danie VDM at flickr.com


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

Some Madrid's decorations:
















































































































































































































































































51 meters tree in Atocha:

















Chueca (gay area):





























































































































Guiños / Winks:
















































































Viaduct:





















































pacman tree


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

More of *BEIRUT, Lebanon*




































©robertinbeirut


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Madrid is the best .This year there are more christmas trees in the street.


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

ruso malo said:


> Madrid is the best .This year there are more christmas trees in the street.


No,this year there are less trees,about 10,last year were about 20!


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Asbestos said:


> No,this year there are less trees,about 10,last year were about 20!


A mi me parecia que este año mas , a lo mejor porque estan mejor ubicadas.Por ejemplo año pasado no habia nada en plaza de Colon , plaza de España .De Atocha no acuerdo.


----------



## Asbestos (Nov 29, 2003)

ruso malo said:


> A mi me parecia que este año mas , a lo mejor porque estan mejor ubicadas.Por ejemplo año pasado no habia nada en plaza de Colon , plaza de España .De Atocha no acuerdo.


Es cierto,esta año están mejor ubicados,aunque haya menos lucen mas..

It's true this year they are better located..


----------



## ruso malo (Jan 27, 2007)

Moscow 

from fotki.yandex.ru 

by Na2008ta









by onp115









by yazoo82









let-lyubov









by tatyana192005



























by le-lik.net



























by andr-bogdano









by kudima177ru









by leg letniy









Prince Igor monument 
by marina28









GUM galeries 

by riri-irina









by Tans


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ^^


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

JoSin said:


> There is still a significant christian community in Singapore though, and there are many foreigners residing here. :yes:


*Christmas is only a Christian holiday to Christians.* Lighting of the tree, like many other rituals, are pagan traditions. You could just as easily had said, there are a lot of pagans in Singapore, that's why they decorate. It's amazing how many people think that this is a Christian or even a religious holiday. 

It's only those things to those people. To the rest of us, it's a solidly ingrained *cultural* holiday like Thanksgiving that has developed over a very very long time and taken cues from various different influences around the world.

My entire family are rationalists and 100% non-religious. We celebrate the holidays to mark the year that's past, to welcome winter; it's a time for family, and we have never ever thought of it in religious terms. We exchange gifts, a tradition borrowed from the 3 Kings. Most of the other traditions are borrowed from pagans such as the tree, candles, etc. Other traditions such as ice skating are simply recreational and social activities that we participate in that speak to the time of year and the country we are from.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

Madrid's decoration is gorgeous.

LS.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

moscow looks like such a fairytale city, especially at christmas


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Vrysxy said:


> the biggest christmas in the World is in Brazil... THat's not a tree btw ^^


According to Wikipedia and other internet sites your not right. This is the largest tree in the world.
And you have to use your fantasy a little bit


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Moscow is so nice.


----------



## Ace! (May 22, 2008)

xlchrisij said:


> According to Wikipedia and other internet sites your not right. This is the largest tree in the world.
> And you have to use your fantasy a little bit


You're right! Brazil has the biggest FLOATING christmas tree in the world!

This one, in Rio de Janeiro:


diMonteiro said:


> *Rio de Janerio*
> Árvore de Natal da Lagoa [...]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens city, Greece*









http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c...s Photos/ChristmasinAthensSyntagmaSquare8.jpg









http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c...s Photos/ChristmasinAthensSyntagmaSquare9.jpg









http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c...s Photos/ChristmasinAthensSyntagmaSquare3.jpg









http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c...s Photos/ChristmasinAthensSyntagmaSquare6.jpg









http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa96/Jill_Eliz00/Christmas in Athens/1009.jpg









http://i377.photobucket.com/albums/oo217/theo_skarv/mall--christmas--.jpg









http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c...cture/TheMallAthens16-ChristmasDecoration.jpg









http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c...cture/TheMallAthens15-ChristmasDecoration.jpg

*Thessaloniki*









http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/arpatsi/THESSALONIKI/DSC01055.jpg









http://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll22/arpatsi/THESSALONIKI/DSC01052.jpg


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

More of *Beirut - Lebanon*


----------

